# Oto and Peacock Endlers



## mikenas102 (Feb 8, 2006)

Got a new camera. Just messin around. Don't really know how to use it too well yet. These are two of the better photos.


----------



## Jessie (Apr 23, 2007)

Great photos Mike! Those endlers are so vibrant


----------



## mikenas102 (Feb 8, 2006)

Thanks. They are vibrant and horny. So much so that I had to separate the males and the females in different tanks. They spread like a virus. My tanks are overstocked. This weekend I'll be stopping by the LFS's to see if anybody will trade me for some store credit.


----------

